# How soon after bloody show did you go into labor?



## shanniesue2

So I had some bloody show tonight. Between saturday night and Monday, I had probably 10 ctx (not regular at all though)... lots of braxton hicks that have been coming fairly regularly and intensely. Pressure pain on my tail bone and a feeling like my bottom is going to pop out from pressure on it.

How soon after your bloody show did you go into labor? What do you think, am I about to get things going or could I still have a week or so left?

P.S. I also know that I am just under 2 cm dilated and 80% effaced


----------



## MonP'titBoudain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanniesue2* 
What do you think, am I about to get things going or could I still have a week or so left?

Yes & yes!







For me, I lost my mucous plug, then my water broke 12 hours later then my contractions picked up four hours after that. I don't remember when I started seeing bloody show but it was definitely into active labor. Sorry I can't be more helpful about your situation. I would say your body is definitely working towards labor but that could mean just about anything timing-wise. Try to get some rest while you can!


----------



## mama_in_PA

I didn't have any show, bloody or otherwise with the first but with the second I had pink show that began sometime after active labor began. From what I understand it's not necessarily an indicator that labor will begin within a set time frame though. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## L J

I lost my plug/had bloody show at 1:30am, and my son was born at 7:25am the same morning. So yes, VERY soon! I think my first contraction was about 15 minutes after loosing my plug.


----------



## cheeseRjedi

Bloody show: 3am
Non painful ctx: 4:30am
Painful ctx & broken waters: 6am
Baby: 8:37am


----------



## Mommy2Jackson

I never had a bloody show. I made it to the hospital only like 45 min before ds was born, just as soon as my midwife got there.

Hope it's soon for you Mama!!


----------



## artgoddess

mucus plug - 5 days or so before labor
bloody show - about 5 minutes until contractions started, 10.5 hours later my baby girl was born.


----------



## applejuice

within 24 hours each time before contractions were established.


----------



## ~Megan~

I won't be any help at all!

With dd it was about a week before she was born however, she was taken by c-section before my labor really began because she was breech and I was dilating (but not feeling contractions).

With ds it was in labor, right before transition.


----------



## coobabysmom

I had bloody show right at the beginning of active labor and about 8-10hrs before ds arrived.


----------



## mkmoro311

2 days before labor!

Water Broke 15 min before she was born after a 15 hr labor!


----------



## shanniesue2

well, I can't say I'm in labor... but this morning I woke up at 2 AM with the uncontrollable urge to clean the bathrooms... and I have never had the urge to clean a bathroom in my life... anyway, after the bathrooms, I decided the floor needed vacuuming. DH got up at that point and volunteered to vacuum for me. Then I started laundry and swept and mopped the kitchen. At about 4:30 I decided to lay back down again and since about 5 I have been having ctx, but they haven't been real regular yet. Although they have continued through position change and activity... so that's something anyway. I just feel like this is going to happen within the next day or two. So, even though I'm only part time now, I decided to call into work. I really really really don't want to be at work when labor really gets started. So I think I'm just going to stay home and rest.


----------



## MKury

You sound just like me. I thought I was having a bloody show- lots of pink streaky stuff (but the majority of it happened during labor), and I cleaned this house like crazy. Dh and I went over to the parents house later that evening for dinner- I could only eat half... I woke up at 2am with irregular ctx, and then they got super organized and fast at about 11:30am and dd was here by 9pm. IMO, you are going to be having your baby in the next 24-48 hours!!! How exciting!!! (Oh, btw, mw said that after bloody show you normally go into labor in the next 72 hours. But everyone is different.)


----------



## Cheshire

Probably two weeks or so. My MW swept my membranes - lots of bloody show. No labor. I walked around dilated between a 3cm and 4cm for about two weeks. I went 5 days past my due date. I honestly can't remember if had bloody show again before labor started or not.

Looking back I think I was in a slow labor for a number of weeks (at around 36 weeks I was at a 1cm, 37 weeks at 2cm, 38 weeks 3cm, etc.). When I reached 4 cm that's when my body kicked in for the real thing.


----------



## thixle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanniesue2* 
well, I can't say I'm in labor...

yeah, you are








I cleaned like a demon that morning. I told Dh to be ready to have a baby that day.
I had lost the mucous plug about a week before, was dialated 2 cm for about a month, and just knew it was the day. I had bloody show about 7 hours before she arrived.


----------



## prothyraia

Two or three days after the first bit of bloody mucus before labor started for me


----------



## greenmom4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prothyraia* 
Two or three days after the first bit of bloody mucus before labor started for me









Ditto this. I think it was closer to 3 days, for me...


----------



## Kritto

Mucous plug & bloody show: 6pm
Contractions: 1am
Baby born: 6:40am


----------



## balancedmama

I don't think you can guarantee anything but it's a good sign that your labor will be soon...within a week or so. LOL.

I had spotting after sex (first spotting in pregnancy) on a Friday night and then again on Sunday/Monday night. Tuesday morning I woke up with some cramping and a bit of red mucus and I was in early labor. Had DD 10pm that night.


----------



## merry-mary

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanniesue2* 
well, I can't say I'm in labor... but this morning I woke up at 2 AM with the uncontrollable urge to clean the bathrooms... and I have never had the urge to clean a bathroom in my life... anyway, after the bathrooms, I decided the floor needed vacuuming. DH got up at that point and volunteered to vacuum for me.

Whoa. That was me on the day my labor started!

I had light pink bloody show starting about 3 days before I went into labor (I didn't get real bloody show until I arrived at the hospital and was 5 cm dilated. I lost my mucus plug during transition).

The day before my son was born, I had this intense urge to clean the house. I scrubbed my bathroom, bathtub and sinks and kitchen floors. It exhausted me, but it was something, as you said, that was just uncontrollable. That was around 10 am. My labor started 10 pm that night, and DS was born at 4:30 pm the next day.

Here's hoping!


----------



## Romana

I had bloody show right when the first real labor ctx started. They were 2-3 min apart and stayed that way until I was holding my baby 21 hours later. So mine coincided with the start of labor.


----------



## UrbanCrunchyMama

I didn't have any bloody show until just before pushing DD out.


----------



## Redifer

With both of my daughters, I had bloody show AFTER labor started. Contractions for about 3 hours, bloody show, then birth 2-3 hours afterward.

So I'm of no help! But, I did clean like a demon with both kids... to the point that anything small (shadow boxes, vents, etc) got cleaned with q-tips!


----------



## guestmama 9918

It's so different for everyone. I didn't lose the plug until right before transition both times. And my water didin't break until then either. I was cleaning like a maniac, scrubbing floors, etc from week 38 on, and no labor til 41 weeks.

Here's hoping that for you all of your signs are the beginning of a succesful labor!


----------



## XanaduMama

Keep us posted!


----------



## shanniesue2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XanaduMama* 
Keep us posted!

I made a post about what it's like when waters break... that's where my most recent update is.


----------



## KiraMisu1999

6 days!!! I was so frustrated because I thought for sure labor would start soon. It didn't. This was a second pregnancy and I had 3 weeks of false labor (not solid 3 weeks, but on again/off again...just enough so I couldn't sleep well).

When I finally went into labor, I didn't believe it and kept working. I was taking care of a labor patient on my OB floor when I finally realized it was real labor and had to excuse myself, first for a "break" while I went to triage, and second, for good for a leave of absence







I did find someone to replace me as a nurse first


----------



## Jannah6

For me it was anywhere from 1-3 weeks. Every woman as well as pregnancy is different. In my 3rd pregnancy I never had any show.


----------



## JenMidwife

for me, it was weeks too!


----------



## luckymamato2

I was 5cm dialated before I saw any blood, in ACTIVE labor. DD was born 3 hours later.


----------



## Blucactus

it was 2 1/2 weeks from my bloody show till i had the baby. i had never heard of someone going that long, but i just wanted to chime in and tell you it happens and my birth was wonderful and baby and myself healthy.


----------



## Greenmama2AJ

2 weeks


----------

